# How do you apply eyeshadow "wet"?



## empericalbeauty (Jan 25, 2006)

i was just reading a post and someone said something about "applying the eyeshadow wet". what does that mean? like wetting the brush first before dipping it into the eyeshadow? Stupid question , i know..but i am highly curious.:icon_conf


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 25, 2006)

I use my aromaleigh eyeliner assistant mixed with eyeshadows and I add it to my lid as a shadow or liner!


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2006)

I rarely use e/s wet but when i do a spray a tiny amount of water on the brush just to dampen it, then i dip it in the e/s!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

You are on the right track hun! I really use water as my mixing medium, although I am going to try the MAC Water based Mixing Medium as soon as I can and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 25, 2006)

How do you blend wet e/s?I seem to have huge probs blending when I apply e/s wet.


----------



## Midori (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been wondering about cream / liquid eyeshadow too. Do you just use this as a mono or can you combine it successfully with other shadows? I tend to think powder is a better form for eyeshadow but then maybe there's some secret I've missed out on. The manufacturers are happy to create lots of new products but some of them just don't come with comprehensive guidelines as to how to build them into an overall look.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 25, 2006)

I dampen my brush and blot it. I have only applied my MAC Pigments wet and a few Rimmel e/s. To me, the MAC Pigments are more true to color when applied wet. On my eyelids, it lasts much longer, too. My cam is at a friend's house or else I would post examples. I'll try to borrow a cam from my brother or parents this evening to show the difference. It may be tomorrow before I can post comparison pics. I also find it easier to blend when applied with a dampened brush. I do use a dry brush for blending.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

What do you mean by this, Trisha? I certainely don't want to be advising anyone to do something that is harmful! Enlighten me. You know a heck of alot more about it that I do. - TIA Sweetie!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 9, 2006)

not that i am as smart as Trisha but (from my own personal experience-i learned everything the hard way:icon_conf ) eye shadows which dont say "use able wet or dry" can sometimes form a hard crust or just go plain weird after you use them wet. for example i know Marcelle (drugstore brand) is fine for wet or dry because it says right on it. i know Chanel is ok because the info is in the box and on the website. i am far from a MAC expert but i dont think ive seen anything saying you can use them wet still many people do. and in the end in just comes down to me wetting my brush and figuring things out the hard way as always lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ime sure Trisha can give you more info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

Where can you get this?


----------



## Andi (Mar 16, 2006)

I spray my brush with MAC Fix+Spray, works much better than to dampen the brush with water, at least in my experience


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 16, 2006)

I only use loose shadows wet with either water on my brush, or I use Benefit's She-Laq makeup sealant. Most pressed eyeshadows aren't meant to be used wet because they are pressed with oil and once the water hits the oil, the powder hardens up and turns to basically.. CRAP. I use the Bare E. shadows all the time because they are pretty fun and they have tons of colors to choose from.


----------



## mamaherrera (May 1, 2012)

I love this site.  Just hoping someone can explain with a bit more detail how to get colors blended when applied wet.  I keep imagining that once one of the colors has dried, and then you add the second, it's going to be tough to blend properly.  can someone explain that a bit more???Thanks I plan on using aloe vera gel as my mixing medium just so you know.


----------



## bigwhitesky (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamaherrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this site.  Just hoping someone can explain with a bit more detail how to get colors blended when applied wet.  I keep imagining that once one of the colors has dried, and then you add the second, it's going to be tough to blend properly.  can someone explain that a bit more???Thanks I plan on using aloe vera gel as my mixing medium just so you know.


 I blend out the edges by using the powder form of the same e/s. So for a single shade I would use more of that single shade around the edges of the applied-wet e/s to blend it into the skin; for blending two shades together, I would apply them wet side by side then go over the borders with powder form of color A and then a bit with powder form of color B to the other side. (Hope that makes sense.) I don't know if this is the "correct" or even the best way to do this, but that's just how I do it.


----------



## xjonquilx (May 1, 2012)

When I apply my eyeshadow wet I wait for it to dry first then I blend it. It does take more patience to blend than it does as a powder, a lighter touch as well. I use a concealer base instead of primer, if that makes any difference.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 2, 2012)

I too only apply shadows "wet" if the formula is designed so that it's all right to do so. I just dampen a brush and use that to apply the shadow.

I don't do the "wet" shadow applications often though; I usually just use cream shadow if I want a richer look.


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

I *used* to wet ALL shadows, until I learned that was why some of mine were developing kind of a skin on top. Now, I only wet baked ones and loose ones.

BTW, Lorac 3D Liquid Lustre is GREAT for use as the wetting agent!


----------



## lipsicosmetics1 (May 2, 2012)

Not all eye shadow can be applied wet. A good trick is to moisturize you eye lid and then get the brush damp then pat on the color. Try Lipsi Cosmetics Shadow's they work great either wet or dry. Good Luck!!!


----------



## queenofpink (Jun 17, 2012)

I very rarely apply eyeshadows wet but if I do I just dampen the brush with water. Don't soak it.


----------

